# Eigenes HTML / CSS Framework.. [Hilfe bei Optimierung]



## moreplz (14. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein HTML/CSS Framework zu erstellen, damit ich eine einheitliche Grundstrucktur bei all meinen Arbeitn habe. Dazu habe ich mir nun folgendes ausgedacht..  

Würd mich über Anregung und Kritik freuen, vllt. hat je jemand etwas was rein muss oder vllt. kann von dem Zeug auch einiges raus.. 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:fb="http://www.facebook.com/2008/fbml" xmlns:og="http://opengraphprotocol.org/schema/">
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
    <meta http-equiv="content-language" content="en" /> 
    <meta name="description" content="" />
    <meta name="keywords" content="" />
    <meta name="author" content="" />
    <meta name="language" content="english" />
    <meta name="revisit-After" content="1 days" />
    <meta name="distribution" content="global" />
    <meta name="classification" content="" />
    <meta name="copyright" content="" />
    <meta name="robots" content="index, follow" /> 

    <!-- Optional, nur wenn FB/OG genutz wird -->
    <meta property="fb:app_id" content="" />
    <meta property="fb:admins" content=""/>
    <meta property="og:site_name" content="" />
    <meta property="og:title" content="" />
    <meta property="og:description" content="" />
    <meta property="og:url" content="" />
    <meta property="og:image" content="" />
    <meta property="og:type" content="" />
        
    <link rel="icon" type="image/png" href="favicon.ico" />
    <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico" />
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/reset.css" media="screen" />
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/style.css" media="screen" />

    <script src="http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.5.2.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <!--[if lt IE 7.]> 
    <script defer type="text/javascript" src="js/pngfix.js"></script> 
    <![endif]--> 
    <title></title>
  </head>
  <body>
      <div id="wrapper">
        content goes here..
      </div> <!-- End #wrapper -->
  </body>
</html>
```

Die reset.css ist von Eric Meyer, da sollte soweit alles i.O. sein..


----------



## ping (15. April 2011)

Spontan fällt mir da gerade eins auf:
<base>-Tag

PS:
Das soll nicht heissen, dass ich dein HTML/CSS Framework grundsätzlich unterstütze:
http://www.twig-project.org/doc/templates.html


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (17. April 2011)

Hallo moreplz,
ohne dir nun ans Leder zu wollen, das ist weniger ein Framework als vielmehr ein XHTML-Grundgerüst.   Grundsätzlich ist die "strict"e-Variante natürlich gut, aber ich würde dir die Transitional-Variante ans Herz legen aufgrund der vielen Kleinigkeiten, an denen sich die Scricte aufhängt und dann nich mehr valide ist.

Insgesamt, da du dir nun sowas zusammenbaust, würde ich dir auch HTML5 empfehlen, dadurch schrumpft der Quellcode um gute 5-10%.

Wenn du dann noch ein schönes Framework dann suchst, kann ich dir http://960.gs/ empfehlen! Ansonsten ist ja recht viel drinnen, was dir Technik hergibt, man sollte bei den Meta-Tags aber auch immer drauf achten, was für das jeweilige Projekt notwendig ist, da es leztlich ja auch gewartet werden muss.

Grüße,
Sebastian Apprecht


----------

